# Anyone got the new SLR01 yet?



## CliveDS

I know BMC USA landed 100 of the new frame last week. Anyone got one out on the road yet?


----------



## The Mad hippie

I have my first customer's bike turning up tomorrow.

E


----------



## coupon

Been riding it for about a month now. It's silky smooth and very light.


----------



## Aussie Rider

Not mine (unfortunitley) but my LBS owners custom 55cm SLR @ 5.7 Kgs !! (with pedals,cages & computer) :eek6: 

Post with more photos & details will follow


----------



## uscsig51

How is bottom bracket stiffness? Any comparisons to previous frames?


----------



## cwdzoot

George will be riding one in Flanders this weekend. Going to be good to watch him on that bike hitting the big cobels.


----------



## Aussie Rider

uscsig51 said:


> How is bottom bracket stiffness? Any comparisons to previous frames?


I don't have mine as yet but I've been told the SLR is stiffer than the Pro Machine, the SLR does have the BB30 Bottom Bracket which would help

The SLR is also more compliant than the Pro Machine


----------



## CliveDS

I did a review of mine on my blog but did not exactly get into details about stiffness.


----------



## BMCUSA

*Team Machine 2010...*

Here is mine - 14.2 lbs.


----------



## uscsig51

I'll check out your blog...but any quick takes on power/drivetrain stiffness? Based upon Tour Magazine's tests it seem to be more weighted towards comfort than stiffness compared to a Cannondale SuperSix or Specialized Tarmace SL3? Any thoughts?


----------



## uscsig51

Clive DS...can you compare the SLR01 to the BH G5, at all?


----------



## STARNUT

uscsig51 said:


> I'll check out your blog...but any quick takes on power/drivetrain stiffness? Based upon Tour Magazine's tests it seem to be more weighted towards comfort than stiffness compared to a Cannondale SuperSix or Specialized Tarmace SL3? Any thoughts?



the question is.... is the SLR stiff "enough" or are Specialized and Cannondale after high hanging fruit, as it were? The boys in Little Rock seem to think it's stiff ''enough" as Andy was hemming and hawing about replacing his R3 with and SLR01..... 

You forgot to mention that the Dogma was the stiffest of the current test, by quite a lot.

Starnut


----------



## coupon

BMCUSA said:


> Here is mine - 14.2 lbs.


May I know what kind of tyres you put onto your lightweight wheels? It's a nice match with the white trim of the bike.


----------



## uscsig51

Can you expand any more? Any idea how the 2010 SLR01 would stack up against a 2010 Cannondale Super Six?


----------



## BMCUSA

The tires are Vredestein Tricomp - the LW are the clincher version. I wish that 3T made the stem in white - or - with a white line instead of the red..just a detail.


----------



## eugkim

BMCUSA said:


> I wish that 3T made the stem in white - or - with a white line instead of the red


They do - they' re called the arx pro (aluminum) and arx ltd (carbon)


----------



## BMCUSA

You are correct - almost - they don't have the 140mm/negative 17 in that color - max 130mm. weird!


----------



## cwdzoot

BMCUSA said:


> The tires are Vredestein Tricomp - the LW are the clincher version. I wish that 3T made the stem in white - or - with a white line instead of the red..just a detail.


The stem is made with a white line. Arx team but it does not have titanium bolts. 

That bike deserves it.


----------



## bdseaman

Just told I have one coming my way in the next week or two - will get pics (and real world weights) posted as soon as it's in. I am pretty psyched!

Trying to decide which crank to use. If I buy a new BB30 crankset my options (that I can afford) are Red or Force or possibly Specialized BB30 crank (can get deals on those 3). Or can use an existing Campy 10 speed crank and just need to buy BB30 cups.

Opinions on those options? What do I gain with the Red over the Force BB30 crank besides 20-30 grams? Seems like the Specialized would be the lightest? (and I can't afford Lightning or Cannondale Si right now!).


----------



## bisquit

Mine is supposedly being shipped right now. I went with the Zipp VumaQuad crankset, but it will be a couple of weeks since Zipp has updated it to work better with Campy SR11. I will post pics and weight when it arrives and is built up.


----------



## DannyBoy

*Nice.*



BMCUSA said:


> Here is mine - 14.2 lbs.


Hell of a drop, flexible back!


----------



## CliveDS

Just built one with Ultegra, weight (without the saddle 15lbs) 

Also see pic for how we managed to Shimano crank and the BB30


----------



## uscsig51

Clive...

How would you rank/compare the SLR01 to a Pinarello FP7, Prince and Look 595 Ultra. Seems like you have been on each of these frames, so which one fits where?


----------



## CliveDS

All 3 are reviewed at length on my blog but for the purpose of this forum I would say. 

FP7 is the sprinter and handles best. 
595 is the smoothest. 
SLR01 is the climber and has the liveliest feeling out of the 3.


----------



## lark

Clive ..

could you gives us your opinion on the BH G5 vs. BMC slr 01,
now you have ridden both??


----------



## CliveDS

I have ridden both, but the G5 not enough to give a real comparison. They seem very similar frames. Both are light and stiff. It would be hard for me to call one over the other. 

With my eyes closed I might struggle to discern the difference.

The G5 has a cool feature if you are thinking about Di2, you can mount the battery under the down tube and the cables are partial integrated.


----------

